# Losing Goliath



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I am heartbroken and can't sleep. My dear Goliath is not recovering from a recent back injury and I am pretty sure I am going to have him put down at his re-check appointment this morning.

I wish he could get better. I've had him nearly a decade and I'm not sure what I'll do without him. He is obviously not feeling well, and I am sure that with this injury not healing properly, his decline is imminent. My only regret is that although we are still working towards getting on some property, we arent there yet and I always promised myself that I'd get him more room to run around.

Goliath is a Dane/Boxer... One of the best crosses Ive ever experienced. Mellow, playful, quiet and protective. I found him in a shelter in Honolulu at 6 weeks old. He's ridden on an airplane, has spent 4 years working security at paintball events in the Northwest, and has his own pet cat. He has been a wonderful companion through moves, apartment living, house living, business ownership, divorce, marriage, the arrival of new pets and a small human. He has never hurt anyone aside from one pitbull who attacked us on a walk, although he's scared lots of tresspassers and unwanted door-knockers.

I've had enough animals to know there are options to buy more time, and maybe the vet will give me one and I'll take it. I don't think so, though. I can't see this active, loving, want-to-be-in-the-action dog spend months or years in pain, needing assistance to stand, walk and go to the bathroom. I just can't.

Anyway, I just neded to vent a bit. I'm incredibly torn up about this and wish he hadn't done whatever he did to injure himself.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm sorry! Dogs are good companions, aren't they?
I'm thinking about you and Goliath- good luck on whatever decision is right for him.


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm sorry. I hope he improves soon.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I am very sorry. This is exactly what happened to our rottie, Angel. We had been working with a vet on Angels strange dizzy spells, bloodwork had been done and there were unexplained diffenceys. One day, he would not get up. We would pick him up and put him outside,but he would not stand. He seemed to be in pain, so I medicated him. His vet was out of town on his Honeymoon.Angel could move his back legs and would scooch around on the floor a bit,just enough to attempt getting comfortable. His appatite was good.After 4 days durning the night we could not stand it anymore believing he was in pain. We called an unknown vet to the house, his passing was awful. The woman was a hack. 
I am telling you this,because the regret I have of being unsure of what was wrong with my baby and putting him down. I constantly question myself. It will be 2 years in aug. Angel has come to me, he forgives me, I cannot. Please whatever you do, make sure you know in your heart, what is wrong and Know you are doing the right thing. Again, I am so sorry, I am crying along with you.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Please don't thnk that Goliath would have wanted anything other than the companionship you've given him. Sometimes our guilt pangs overide what is for our companions a pretty nice life they wouldn't trade for all the space in the grand canyon. I hope the vet has good news for you. But if it comes to putting down, please stay with him, holding him or better yet, take him back home and let the vet come to you. It is very important they feel comfortable and not fearful beyond the last breath. Best wishes for a good prognosis this morning.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

We are heading into the vet now, thank you all for your well wishes. The injury i mentioned before is actually six injuries to his spine. Our best guess is that he was running through the house (common activity), slipped and fell against a corner or piece of furniture. Thr hope two weeks ago was that he had simply thrown his back out. But as there has been no real improvement, aside from less pain due to meds, I am not too optomistic. Having seen a few animal injuries in my day, I am comfortable knowing there isntsome other strange underlying issue. 

Anyway, I'll update once I talk to the vet this morning. Thank you all for lending an ear.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

You are all in my prayers....may the Lords will be done in the best possible way.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

My girl Cally, another rottie injured her back last month, she is doing great after a round of Steroids and Tramadol.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Timberrr said:


> We are heading into the vet now, thank you all for your well wishes. The injury i mentioned before is actually six injuries to his spine. Our best guess is that he was running through the house (common activity), slipped and fell against a corner or piece of furniture. Thr hope two weeks ago was that he had simply thrown his back out. But as there has been no real improvement, aside from less pain due to meds, I am not too optomistic. Having seen a few animal injuries in my day, I am comfortable knowing there isntsome other strange underlying issue.
> 
> Anyway, I'll update once I talk to the vet this morning. Thank you all for lending an ear.


 .................I truly hope your best friend gets well , fordy


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

We are back from the vet. She is recommending we see a Neurologist. They changed up his meds - the Metacam hasn't improved anything after almost two weeks so they changed him to Tramador or some such thing. He is too old for steroids, so we haven't had any help there.

Did a full blood panel, which showed that all his stuff is normal aside from elevations in his kidneys from the meds. I tried to explain that I feel his quality of life is degrading, and the vet insisted we go on for more tests. The neurologist is booked until Friday - backed up due to a big snow storm we've had out here. The reading that I've been doing on back injuries in dogs makes it seem as though now that we are 2 weeks into it, we are probably beyond the point of repair - and waiting another few days isn't going to help anything.

I am exhausted. Really ready to just let go and let it be over.

... which in turn makes me feel like a terrible person.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Timberrr said:


> I am exhausted. Really ready to just let go and let it be over.
> 
> ... which in turn makes me feel like a terrible person.


Guilt and feelings of not being good enough are among the signs a caregiver shows at some point in her experience of caregiving. It isn't easy to be responsible for another living being: mother or father, child or pet. Some people can draw a distinction, real or otherwise, and some can't. Neither one is wrong. You do the best within your capacity and ability. Be honest with yourself. 

I once made the choide to put my Great Dane down when she was dragging her back legs. She was incontinent and had to live outdoors and in the garage at night becuase I was too selfish with my brand new house to bring her in. I made the call to put her down when she could no longer raise her back legs and I pulled her out of a filled drainage ditch while I was driving out of the driveway to go to work in the morning. I thought drowning would be a worse fate and she wasn't ever going to recover the use of her hind legs - she was 10 or 11 which in Great Dane years is like 80. 

It ain't easy to make these calls. It will never get easier. You do what you can.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Timberrr, please don't feel like a bad guy. You love him. You want to do the best thing possible for him. We were GSD people. We loved our dogs. Our last one, Bandit, had a spinal stroke. Now after almost 3 yrs, we wish we had put him down on the first day of his stroke. What we went through 2 wks later and what he went through was something that we never wanted to happen. I am disappointed that the Vet tried to save him from the first because his last day was pure H. My husband and I sat here and watched him die because we had no one to help us get him to the Vet and it would have had the same ending. He would have died. 
I pray that you don't get caught up into going further into trying another doctor.. It is just my feeling that it is more humane to put him down. I pray you make the right decision and I wish I could give you a hug.
We were too old to have another GSD and we have a girl who is mostly Boxer and Shar Pei. She is sweet. We love her. She came to as a rescue with many problems. We have had her over 2 yrs now and she still has some problems but we adore her and she is healthy. You and *Goliath are in my prayers tonight.
*


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Please, do what your finances allow, even I, right now would spend anything-seriously, I have been thinking of having my Angel dug up, just to know what was wrong with him. I would pay anything. Regret sucks. I held my Grandpa' s hand and told him I would feed the birds-his birds. He waited until my sis came from NC to be with Mom and I, let him go,he knew we were there to support Mom. His passing was peaceful,it was right 100% ,he always said he want'ed to go be with Grandma, he missed her so much. I have no regrets even tho I so felt the sorrow of loosing him. I am so sorry to bring all of this, but of everything I can say about a loss like this, do everything, everything, you can not go back.Do not let yourself question any desions you make until the Vet you trust tells you there is no other way.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Update... We just found out that my husband's mother died. Very sudden and unexpected. Just one more thing.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

...for all that each of need.


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

condolences on your loss


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I am unsure how much more of this I can take. 

A few months ago one of my best friends was killed in a car crash that left her daughter with brain damage (still no formal charges on the guy at fault). Two weeks ago my paternal grandfather died sitting in his chair waiting for dessert. Now my mother in law passed while going through her seemingly normal morning routine. And my poor dog, with all of his problems, is laying on a pillow in my in-laws living room so unable to function but happy to be surrounded by so many of his favorite people as we try to plan services.

I know God isn't supposed to give us more than we can handle, but right now I'm not seeing the light at the end of the tunnel - just more tunnel.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I am so sorry!


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Tank you.
Goliath fell several more times. We arent going to make him suffer any more. We are putting him down in a couple of hours and will lay his ashes with my mother in law. She loved to walk with him, and he loved her insomiatic tendencies. At least this way they can both explore their new world together, unafraid because they have a protector by their side.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Timberrr, I am sorry you are having such hard times.
Best wishes/prayers to you.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

So sorry for all your losses. I've been through this many times and it never gets easier, but you have to believe that the kindest thing you can do is allow them to go without weeks or months of pain and suffering.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I am so terribly sorry. Prayers for you and your losses.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm sorry you have had such a tough go of it lately. That is a lot of loss in a short time. Laying MIL and the dog's ashes to rest together sounds like a nice touch since they were close. You did your best for your dog, try to let go of any guilt.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I feel better now that he's gone. Although I miss him, I know we did right by him. He was a great one. And my MIL... Well she was alright too.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

It has been a very difficult day. Typically we all meet at a certain hotel on Valentine's Day for a big family dinner. This year in addition to the difficulty of death, the hotel closed its doors at the first of the month. Truly a break in tradition all the way around.

It's got to get better- at least that's what I keep telling DH.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

My husband and I cried for 3 months over losing Bandit. Bandit was 8. We had lost our German Shepherd, Sarge, when he was 10 to cancer. Losing a much loved dog is a hurt that only time will heal. Since you did the best you possibly could have done for him, that is something that you have to tell yourself over and over. I don't know if you have any other pets or not. I think it helps a little if you do. I feel your pain.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Goliath had a pet cat, and we have another cat, too. "Dummy" was Goliath's cat- a huge abused tomcat that came to us with so many problems... then started following Goliath around, sleeping & eating with him. Unfortunately, we haven't been home at all this week, and with Dummy's separation anxiety I imagine we are going to have our hands full with him when we return home without Goliath.

Our other Cat, Zoey, came to us just before Christmas after my husband's cat passed away. She just showed up in the crawlspace under the house one day and decided that our house was her house. I know that she'll cuddle and love us through this hard time once we make it back home.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

For those who are counting, My mother-in-law passed on the 11th, we put Goliath down on the 12th, and yesterday my great-grandpa had a stroke, went into a coma, and died all within a 24 hour period. That's not even counting the other grandpa who died at the start of the month, or the best friend who was killed in late August. Our family circle is suddenly much smaller.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm so sorry.

In 2001 my fil died suddenly, our 21 yr old cat had to be put down 10 days later ( I was trying to keep him alive till DH got back from his mom's, didn't make it ), my mom went into hospice and then died about a month later. So much loss, its hard to wrap your head around it....you just do the best you can and appreciate the ones who are left.

Again, condolences.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Timberrr said:


> For those who are counting, My mother-in-law passed on the 11th, we put Goliath down on the 12th, and yesterday my great-grandpa had a stroke, went into a coma, and died all within a 24 hour period. That's not even counting the other grandpa who died at the start of the month, or the best friend who was killed in late August. Our family circle is suddenly much smaller.


You are having a rough road....So sorry for your losses.....Life is hard.


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

My family had a year like that back in 1991. It took a few years to reach our new equilibrium. The only positive that came out of all that was the fond reminiscing with family and friends that occurred. Prayers to you and your family.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you everyone. The hardest part has been getting back to work. My husband is fortunate that his boss is family-minded and has given him space to take time off work (the standard 3 days bereavement just isn't enough). Because we also own our own business we had the freedom to close the shop for a couple of weeks - although now we are paying for that financially and I'm not sure how we'll make up for the lost income.

As Les Schwab used to say, "Life is hard."


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

The only thing that helps grief and loss is time. I pray that you have better days ahead.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Boy, I hope we have better days ahead as well. Just found out that when my uncle went in for back surgery on Friday, they accidentally found cancer in his esophagus and under his tongue while they were trying to get him set up for anesthesia.

The good news is that they found it - he starts radiation Tuesday.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Really fed up right now, but didn't want to start a whole new thread. Bear with me.

So, a family friend who I grew up with just lost his new bride and unborn child (I'm really starting to feel like I'm carrying around some kind of death curse, but I digress). They had a beautiful service for her, but one of the sisters in the family recorded the whole service and put it up on Facebook. Then, they took all of these photos with family and friends at the funeral and posted them to Facebook. If you didn't know that they were at a funeral, you would think that they were all on vacation or at a black tie event. The only person in any of the photos who looks like he is not having a great time is my friend who just lost the love of his life and unborn child. The service was not an informal celebration of life, it was a formal funeral.

Then, this weekend we finally had the dual graveside service for my mother in law and grandfather in law. There are a couple of photographers in the family who were documenting the day, which is fine. But then tonight DH's cousin posts a posed family photo (her, her sister, and their parents) smiling like they just got off some tourist attraction... And they are standing ON SOMEONES GRAVE! They didn't even have the decency to stand in the road, or take a group shot off site.

I come from a family of photographers and I understand the desire for photog types to want to document the day. But how have we degenerated so much that it is acceptable to take selfies / posed vacation shots at such somber events, or record our loved ones in mourning and then plaster it all over social media?? Where is the respect for those who have died? Where is the privacy and sympathy for those in mourning? And why has every event in our lives become some trophy to show off to strangers in cyber land??

I announced this weekend, and I am going to do it - no matter how rich or poor I am, anyone who rakes a "selfie" or otherwise documents my funeral online is out of the will. 

Im so ready to move to the woods and cut off contact with freaking everybody.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm sorry. I understand Timberr. I don't do facebook and I also think people have gotten very strange about needing their 5 mins of fame, they think I guess.I'm also one of those that has cut myself off, a homebody. Once one has to question everyone arround them, you loose trust. Now, I have learned to get closer to the real things in life, Nature, the Earth. I hope You find Peace, and will keep You in my Prayers.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

To me this is the hardest part of loving! May all your sweet memories help you thru your hard times ahead ..


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks. I am trying to be less bitter about it today. There's nothing I can do about it except try to teach my son that we don't do that.


----------



## agrichick45 (Apr 14, 2014)

It is very sad that some people grieve in a very awkward and public way. I have no idea why people insist on creating a documentary of their lives... I mean, I blog a bit, and have done photo and video montages of the life that I shared with the person, that I might share on Facebook... but I have never documented the funeral. Some people forget the impact that their very public documentary has on others. People who can't make the funeral often like seeing something... 

I don't think it is a five minutes of fame thing... but, oblivious narcissism.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I do agree with you that it isn't an intentional offense. There is just not any thought toward what potential impact will be. Dh and I are very private people. We use social media primarily for our business ventures and although we post quips and vague comments about life on our personal pages, we share very little actual information about ourselves and our family online. It is strange and terrible to me that so many have lost any desire for privacy. 

Our family members added more photos of them posing in the graveyard. They cropped out the headstones in some of the pics to just look like they were having a great day at the park or something. I ended up deleting them from my Facebook contacts. Easier than starting a family feud.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, my. You have surely had a very, very rough road. Words fail. I surely am sorry for all of your losses.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Timberrr said:


> Really fed up right now, but didn't want to start a whole new thread. Bear with me.
> 
> So, a family friend who I grew up with just lost his new bride and unborn child (I'm really starting to feel like I'm carrying around some kind of death curse, but I digress). They had a beautiful service for her, but one of the sisters in the family recorded the whole service and put it up on Facebook. Then, they took all of these photos with family and friends at the funeral and posted them to Facebook. If you didn't know that they were at a funeral, you would think that they were all on vacation or at a black tie event. The only person in any of the photos who looks like he is not having a great time is my friend who just lost the love of his life and unborn child. The service was not an informal celebration of life, it was a formal funeral.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry there are thoughtless people around you that have hurt you even more so than you were already hurting. I sincerely do not understand the desire to be on every facet of social media 24/7, other than we live in a hugely narcissistic society that has to have their own needs met above and beyond anyone else's, and they have no empathy or compassion for others at all. A society of Sociapaths, lovely. 

I am also "off the grid" so to speak. I rely on sites like this to get the help and knowledge I lack in some areas of ranching, but I don't need to chronicle it minute by minute on Facebook, twitter, or anywhere else! I am a very private person with a very private life (as much as is possible anyway), and things that are going on in this country now-a-days just drive me crazy.

My condolences to you on your recent losses.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you. It is hard for everyone, and I don't want to rob them of their own way of grieving... That's what I've decided they're doing anyway. It's keeping me from spouting off at the mouth, anyway.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Months later and still suffering the grief. 

I came home early from work today. Our new kitten had a follow up after surgery this morning (whole other story) and while I was waiting for them to remove his drain-tubes a woman in the waiting room complimented me on my well behaved and entertaining toddler. She then went into a whole story about how she had always wanted children but can't have them, and how my son made her wish that she had a boy just like him.

She left, and then an older man was there and also complimented me on my little boy. He told me that my son reminds him of his grandson who just died.

Both of these are following a man who works in the same building as my husband leaving his 6 month old daughter in the car during work (forgot to drop her at daycare) on Friday. She did not survive.

I pretty much cried the whole way home. I pulled it together enough to get to work, but the boys decided I might benefit from a day off watching cartoons with the little one. So, here I am.

I hope the time off helps... I'm just so freaking sad and feel so utterly surrounded by death.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ah, but the thankfulness in your heart towards God for giving you such a son! That is such a wonderful blessing to be given, a small, very good boy of your very own. God has surely given you your comfort right there, and you can rest in the knowledge that, no matter what else happens, God blessed you and loves you completely Let that be an encouragement.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I am thankful that we have him. I also feel so much loss that he won't get to know his grandmother, great-grandfather, and all the other people who passed in our family this year.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

You've had a hard year. Give yourself time to grieve.


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

Timberrr said:


> I am thankful that we have him. I also feel so much loss that he won't get to know his grandmother, great-grandfather, and all the other people who passed in our family this year.


He can get to know them through your own memories of them. I do truly understand, my daughter will never know my grand parents. They were all gone before she was ever born. For that matter, my own grand parents on my dads side were gone before I was ever born. I have heard stories and pictures all of my life though, and I do feel like I know them. Growing up without them, it was easier than maturing and then losing them at an older age. I hate saying that, but it's true.

I'm so sorry you have experienced such heartbreaking grief this past year. My heart does go out to you.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you. It has been the worst year in my life to date. I sincerely hope to never go through such a run of loss ever again. It is insanity - no time to grieve a loss before another is on the doorstep.

We are going this weekend to visit my great-grandmother before she passes. She isn't likely to survive the winter, and there is a mountain range between us so it's now or never. This will be the second or third time that she'll get to meet our little boy. That is certainly a blessing although I know he won't remember it (he's only 2). I'm hoping I can make the drive all in one piece. It is certainly her time to go, but I am so tired of saying goodbye all the time.

/sigh

Thank you all for reading & sharing your condolences. It certainly helps to know there are people out there who understand.


----------



## SunsetSonata (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow. What a horrific year. I haven't been on HT a lot lately and just saw this whole thread. It reads like a nightmare. So sorry you're going through any of it, let alone all that. That's enough to break anyone. 2015 is only a couple months away - I hope you can put 2014 behind you best you can. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you so much for the kind note. As soon as we got back from visiting my great-grandma last weekend, we found out that my great aunt died. Her funeral service is in two weeks. I wasn't really close to her, but it's just one more thing. I can't wait for 2015. This year can suck it.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Can you believe it's been a year since all of this maddness happened? I certainly can't. We are taking the anniversary of MIL's passing off. Closing the shop, getting together with FIL, SIL & her family, and are going to lean on each other instead of trying to make it through the day.

I've started at looking at getting another dog, but we are STILL trying to get out of this house and onto some property so when I am being logical about it decide that I should wait on a new dog until we know what's going to happen with our living situation.

I just miss everybody, and miss my dog. I feel bad, I miss Goliath most of all (most days). I know I should miss the people more, but he was my buddy for so long. It feels weird without him.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I hope the passage of time and the support of family and friends is helping with your grief. The next dog will arrive when the time is right. We never stop hurting over the loss of loved ones, be they human or animal, but think about how bleak life would have been without them. The pain is the price you pay for loving them. 

Even with the pain I could never choose to live without them. Continued prayers for healing.
Sue


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I looked at puppys after the loss of my 2 dogs,but it never felt right. Over 2 years later, the Praying I had done lead me to know it was time. I have my new Angel. My dh admited to me that it has helped him alot,getting this new Pup. He said he used to cry all the time driving to/from work and the pup has helped heal his heart. I hope you will also heal soon, there is a dog out there that needs You. We adopted 2 old dogs during this time, but were not ready for a pup. Maybe you should think of that option, too.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Thank you both. It is hard. Just so hard. Even getting out of bed is a struggle. But, I keep putting one foot in front of the other. That's what you're supposed to do, right?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, you must keep going. I never thought I would stop crying. It took a long time before I could remember anything about my boy. My head was filled with the last day, it was so awful for us.My dh had to remind me of little things, saying someday I'd remember my sweet Angel. People always say it takes time, but it sure felt like I'd never stop hurting. It did, life slowly went on. One day, your heart will open again.


----------



## StarofHearts (Jan 6, 2014)

Maybe instead of adopting you could foster a homeless dog? At least until you find you're ready to adopt.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

We have been debating and have decided to wait another few months on getting/fostering another dog. Maybe this summer.

Just found out that my great-grandmother died overnight. She passed away 1 year to the day from when my great-grandfather died last year. I guess she was just waiting for him to bring her home. It's hitting me harder than I thought it would. They let me live with them for several months when I was trying to get back on my feet in my early twenties. They were miserable to live with (hehe) but I have been so thankful that they opened their home to me to prevent me from being homeless all those years ago.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

It took us 3+ years after our previous dog passed until we were ready for another. We just got her about 6 weeks ago -- thinking perhaps we should have gotten an older dog rather than a puppy -- they have so much energy.


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

I told DH that I want a mature dog this go around. I love to start animals from scratch, but don't have it in me these days. Someone furry, potty trained and mellow sounds good to me.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

There are so many great dogs out there that need someone. The female rottie I got right after the death of my girl Sasha- I swear she felt my pain and was sent to me. She slept on the bed with me for the first 3 nights-she was never allowed to sleep on the bed with her 1st Mom. Then we got her house mate-Marty, he fell in love with my Husband. They have fit in live they have always been ours. If I could, I'd fill this farm up with dogs that need a home/loven.


----------

